# Dose lower for higher extraction and balanced flavours?



## emc2 (Aug 21, 2016)

I came across this interesting article. Not sure if this has been discussed before

http://www.coffeecuppers.com/Espresso.htm

It seems to suggest that with 'speciality espresso', a lower dose and fine grind will produce more balanced cups. Current techniques with higher doses as compared to the traditional methods almost always produce underextracted coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

emc2 said:


> I came across this interesting article. Not sure if this has been discussed before
> 
> http://www.coffeecuppers.com/Espresso.htm
> 
> It seems to suggest that with 'speciality espresso', a lower dose and fine grind will produce more balanced cups. Current techniques with higher doses as compared to the traditional methods almost always produce underextracted coffee.


That article is from 2007, things have moved on since then.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

That was also from a time when speciality almost always meant super light roast which was much harder to extract. Most roasters have moved on from this.

The premise is still true of course, you can lower your dose, grind finer and for the same brew recipe (assuming an even extraction) then you will get a higher extraction yield up to a point. Just remember that higher doesn't mean better.


----------

